# Favorite bourbons



## bevo/fishing/hunting (May 10, 2005)

I am a Maker's Mark lover, but recently have wanted to expand my horizons a little bit. I bought my first bottle of Garrison Brothers last night. I plan to tap it this weekend. What other bourbons should I be trying? I prefer it neat.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Crown Royal Black. Eagle Rare is good, but not as smooth as the black. Neither will set you back an arm and a leg.


----------



## No Boat (Oct 12, 2010)

elijah craig, jim beam devils cut


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting (May 10, 2005)

I do like Crown Royal Black, but is it technically a bourbon??? Not sure really..


----------



## Whipray (Mar 12, 2007)

I may have issues...









Sent from my iPhone while on the toilet using Crappatalk


----------



## G-O-T-B (Jan 15, 2010)

i like wild turkey and george dickel there is a bunch more that i like i just always seem to grab 1 of these 2 brands.


----------



## Shallow_Minded (Sep 21, 2004)

Rebecca Creek


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Garrison Brothers. No mass produced bourbon even comes close and yes, as a matter of fact, I have tried 95% of them.
Not only an extraordinary bourbon, but made in Texas from Texas products.
(Do your homework before responding that ALL bourbons are made in Kentucky and/or Tennessee) 

Neat is the only way to enjoy a shot of Garrison.


----------



## tinman03 (May 21, 2006)

Buffalo Trace...Woodford Reserve for special occasions!


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

MY favorite is Bookers. So far I have not had better.


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Shallow Minded said:


> Rebecca Creek


My second favorite. Heard they were going out of business ?
That would be sad...


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

G-O-T-B said:


> i like wild turkey and george dickel there is a bunch more that i like i just always seem to grab 1 of these 2 brands.





tinman03 said:


> Buffalo Trace...Woodford Reserve for special occasions!


Dickel and Buffalo Fart have a weird aftertaste to me.



EndTuition said:


> Garrison Brothers. No mass produced bourbon even comes close and yes, as a matter of fact, I have tried 95% of them.
> Not only an extraordinary bourbon, but made in Texas from Texas products.
> (Do your homework before responding that ALL bourbons are made in Kentucky and/or Tennessee)
> 
> Neat is the only way to enjoy a shot of Garrison.


If "neat is the only way to enjoy a shot of Garrison" - why did you put it over ice? :headknock



BATWING said:


> MY favorite is Bookers. So far I have not had better.


absolutely!


----------



## HoustoneD (Sep 16, 2013)

This is a dangerous thread for me to be in. when going for quality, i go for Makers or Knob Creek.... I am by no means a "connoisseur". I just like to get drunk while minimizing my potential hangover.

i am adding these to my list. i need a bottle for the bay house.....i will try one this weekend and report back!


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

speckle-catcher said:


> Dickel and Buffalo Fart have a weird aftertaste to me.
> 
> If "neat is the only way to enjoy a shot of Garrison" - why did you put it over ice? :headknock
> 
> absolutely!


Because I'm not a purest but I pretend to be one the internet when discussing bourbon, and I was handed this drink and I'n not going to insult my host by tossing out his ice. Now stop hitting your head against the wall on my account. You're not hurting me or the wall and sooner or later you're going to get a headache.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

the only way I'll get a headache is drinking too much bourbon.

that little dude above...well, he's in for a doozy.


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

LOL!!! Thats rich... Maybe Im a wuss but I much prefer my whiskey chilled & diluted a bit with good ice. Especialy the 1st much smoother.


----------



## HoustoneD (Sep 16, 2013)

I know it isnt a bourbon, but my go-to is Jameson. Nice and sweet. Use to chug Jim Beam by the handle, but those days are over.

During the cold holidays, i go for Wild Turkey's American Honey. quite tasty for a blended whiskey.


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

BATWING said:


> LOL!!! Thats rich... Maybe Im a wuss but I much prefer my whiskey chilled & diluted a bit with good ice. Especialy the 1st much smoother.


My good friend who told me about Garrison Brothers lives in the hill country. He has a "Special Ice" ice maker of some sort that makes the ice for his wet bar. Lots of filters and stuff. Life is good in the hill country too!


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

EndTuition said:


> My good friend who told me about Garrison Brothers lives in the hill country. He has a "Special Ice" ice maker of some sort that makes the ice for his wet bar. Lots of filters and stuff. Life is good in the hill country too!












Yes. It has to be "GOOD" ice. It has to be high quality H2O.


----------



## Whipray (Mar 12, 2007)

EndTuition said:


> Garrison Brothers. No mass produced bourbon even comes close and yes, as a matter of fact, I have tried 95% of them.
> Not only an extraordinary bourbon, but made in Texas from Texas products.
> (Do your homework before responding that ALL bourbons are made in Kentucky and/or Tennessee)
> 
> Neat is the only way to enjoy a shot of Garrison.


Garrison, while not awful, is not even close to being worth the $80 a bottle they want for it....I mean, it's not even the best whiskey made in Texas....


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

for regular ol drinking bourbon , rocks or w soda

wellers or old charter

buffalo trace is good too, charter comes from their distillery

https://www.buffalotracedistillery.com/brands/buffalo-trace

makers is way over priced

cracks me up why someone would mix expensive liquor with a coke or sprite...........

.


----------



## HoustoneD (Sep 16, 2013)

CoastalOutfitters said:


> cracks me up why someone would mix expensive liquor with a coke or sprite...........
> .


I used to drink my Jim Beam with coke, but everything else is strait shots or just fill up a cocktail glass, depending on my mood.


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Whipray said:


> Garrison, while not awful, is not even close to being worth the $80 a bottle they want for it....I mean, it's not even the best whiskey made in Texas....


Lot's of names above that I've not heard of before so you may be right. I have some more testing to do (cool!)

I still stand by statement that no mass produced bourbon comes close.


----------



## T.C. (May 7, 2009)

I met one of the Garrison Brothers about this time last year and got a half dozen signed bottles for my Dad, Uncle and Myself for Christmas....good stuff, but for $80 I can get two handles of Jack Daniels [Im a Tennessee Squire Member as well sooooo, Jack is my #1].


----------



## Whipray (Mar 12, 2007)

EndTuition said:


> Lot's of names above that I've not heard of before so you may be right. I have some more testing to do (cool!)
> 
> I still stand by statement that no mass produced bourbon comes close.


You're going to have to define what you mean by "mass produced" then. If you're talking about Jack, Beam, Turkey, etc, I don't disagree, but there are some amazing smaller brands out there that blow Garrison out of the water. Don't get me wrong, I appreciate what they are doing, and I hope they succeed, but they aren't even in the same ballpark as some of the Kentucky spirits yet.

If you want to try the best Texas has to offer, look for these guys...
http://www.balconesdistilling.com/products


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

It's all subjective. I may spend the rest of my life trying to figure out which one is the best. A mans got to have goals in life.


----------



## fish1kemah (Feb 26, 2009)

*Favorite Bourbons*



Shallow Minded said:


> Rebecca Creek


I have to agree with Shallow Minded, was always a Gentleman Jack fan but three ice cubes and pour two fingers high in a toddy glass , MMMMM good !


----------



## RRfisher (Mar 5, 2007)

Whipray said:


> If you want to try the best Texas has to offer, look for these guys...
> http://www.balconesdistilling.com/products


Been wanting to try their single malt for some time, just can't find it...


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Rebecca Creek...a really good Texas bourbon.

"My second favorite. Heard they were going out of business ?
That would be sad... "

No way ET...they're not going anywhere...where did you hear that false rumor?

TH


----------



## bigl (Mar 3, 2008)

Trouthunter said:


> Rebecca Creek...a really good Texas bourbon.
> 
> TH


I drank Crown but this is my drink now.


----------



## curmudgeon (Dec 23, 2010)

Check out Balcones. They've got an excellent single malt bourbon and an unusual smoked blue corn whiskey called Brimstone that's is out of this world.


Curmudgeon only pawn in game of life.


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

EndTuition said:


> It's all subjective. I may spend the rest of my life trying to figure out which one is the best. A mans got to have goals in life.


Amen.


----------



## ctcc (Nov 9, 2012)

Willett Bourbon Whiskey
3 cubes of ice
1 cigar
Excellent.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)




----------



## Whipray (Mar 12, 2007)

Bourbon Balls?


----------



## Neumie (Oct 28, 2004)

Whipray said:


> Garrison, while not awful, is not even close to being worth the $80 a bottle they want for it....I mean, it's not even the best whiskey made in Texas....


I agree, not worth $70-$80. I didn't care for it too much, my bottle run (Fall 2012, I think) had a slight cinnamon finish to it.

Firestone & Robertson TX (I know it's a blend) and Rebecca Creek have been my favorite Texas whiskeys. Texas Silver Star is OK, and would have a glass of that over Garrison Bros.

BTW, y'all put too much ice in y'all's whiskey. All you need is one rock, no more no less.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

While I'm normally a tequila drinker, I do partake of bourbon on occasion & when I do, it old school.... bring me the Turkey.


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

3 things,

I am shocked at how many folks do not know what a Bourbon is...lol..

Neat, Wellers 102, 12 years old, smooth as a baby's cheek

As a mix Weller special reserve.

John


----------



## ThePartsMan (Jul 15, 2013)

X4 for Garrison Brothers.

Smoooooth.


----------



## Bigj (Jul 22, 2007)

Jack in Black and a good Cigar


----------



## Neumie (Oct 28, 2004)

jtburf said:


> I am shocked at how many folks do not know what a Bourbon is...lol


I could be wrong but bourbon doesn't have to come from Kentucky to be called a bourbon. In order to be called a bourbon it has to meet certain requirements for ingredients, distillation process, and aging set by the federal government.


----------



## txjustin (Jun 3, 2009)

EndTuition said:


> Garrison Brothers. No mass produced bourbon even comes close and yes, as a matter of fact, I have tried 95% of them.
> Not only an extraordinary bourbon, but made in Texas from Texas products.
> (Do your homework before responding that ALL bourbons are made in Kentucky and/or Tennessee)
> 
> Neat is the only way to enjoy a shot of Garrison.


Been wanting to try this.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

Whipray said:


> Bourbon Balls?


You can order them from Pete Schweddy.


----------



## hippyfisher (Mar 24, 2009)

Blanton's is pretty good. Its a single barrel unblended.


----------



## txjustin (Jun 3, 2009)

Woodford Reserve or Knob Creek are my go to's.


----------



## Whipray (Mar 12, 2007)

Neumie said:


> I could be wrong but bourbon doesn't have to come from Kentucky to be called a bourbon. In order to be called a bourbon it has to meet certain requirements for ingredients, distillation process, and aging set by the federal government.


You are correct. 51% corn mash and aged in American Oak barrels for a minimum of 2 years.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)




----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

Everyday drinking: Makers Mark or Evan Williams. When I want something special: Woodford Reserve.
If you're in Kentucky, do the Bourbon Trail. We just toured Beam and Woodford.
I was surprised at how involved the Beam (and Zoe) family is in Bourbons that I thought were small distillers.


----------



## Lone-Star (Dec 19, 2009)

Five pages on bourbon and not one mention of Pappy? Heresy.


----------



## Whipray (Mar 12, 2007)

:dance:23?? That's baller right there.

I've had the 10 and 15 yr, but man, I'd do despicable things for a glass of that 23.


----------



## PEEWEE (Jun 4, 2013)

Well for me it's E Z


----------



## txjustin (Jun 3, 2009)

fishingcacher said:


>


Wrong thread, that's single malt scotch. Very good, but not bourbon.


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

12 year old Dickel is good enough for me. You might not like it because I don't like Makers. Maker's is way too sweet for me. Southern Comfort is what I like when I want something as sweet as Maker's Mark.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

I've drank enough whiskey to float a battle ship around....Jack Daniels for me......


----------



## Big Grouper (Oct 1, 2008)

It's refreshing to see folks discussing something great like good ole bourbon. I get so tired of folks discussing which caliber of rifle is best, which outboard, etc. I just smiled when I saw this post. We all have to agree, true bourbon drinkers drink it neat or over ice but never, ever never with anything else. If you are gonna pour something else in there, buy Ezra and save your money. Can't beat a nice glass of bourbon, a dog laying at your feet and a cool breeze! That's the best bourbon


----------



## Lone-Star (Dec 19, 2009)

bevo/fishing/hunting said:


> I am a Maker's Mark lover, but recently have wanted to expand my horizons a little bit. I bought my first bottle of Garrison Brothers last night. I plan to tap it this weekend. What other bourbons should I be trying? I prefer it neat.


If you like Makers that's means you probably prefer the wheated bourbons and would like Wellers, I like antique for drinking neat and the 12 year for mixed drinks. And of course the granddaddy of the wheated bourbons is Pappy which can be very hard to find.

If you want to compare a wheated bourbon to a rye bourbon try Bulleit.


----------



## S-3 ranch (May 26, 2004)

Put me down for FIGHTING COCK , it is good and smoooooth , sipping , on the rocks or straight up ! Try it


----------



## Whipray (Mar 12, 2007)

Lone-Star said:


> If you like Makers that's means you probably prefer the wheated bourbons and would like Wellers, I like antique for drinking neat and the 12 year for mixed drinks. And of course the granddaddy of the wheated bourbons is Pappy which can be very hard to find.
> 
> If you want to compare a wheated bourbon to a rye bourbon try Bulleit.


This man knows a thing or two about bourbon! Another good wheated Bourbon is Old Fitzgerald, which is now made by Heaven Hill. Heaven Hill also makes Elijah Craig, Evan Williams, and about 100 other brands. The Weller products and Van Winkle are now distilled by Buffalo Trace.

A nice, mellow sipping Bourbon (though not wheated) is the Four Roses Small Batch. It's also one of the better values going right now at less than $30 a bottle most places. I bought is over Labor Day on sale for $18 and I'm still kicking myself for not buying a case. Don't bother trying the Four Roses single barrel, though. It's wildly inconsistent and not worth the $10-$15 premium.

Lone Star, have you tried the William Larue Weller from the BTAC?


----------



## shanesdad (Jun 3, 2011)

I was raised on wild turkey 101 ... now I love me some wild turkey rare bread!


----------



## dwalker (Jul 17, 2010)

Big Grouper said:


> It's refreshing to see folks discussing something great like good ole bourbon. I get so tired of folks discussing which caliber of rifle is best, which outboard, etc. I just smiled when I saw this post. *We all have to agree, true bourbon drinkers drink it neat or over ice but never, ever never with anything else. * If you are gonna pour something else in there, buy Ezra and save your money. Can't beat a nice glass of bourbon, a dog laying at your feet and a cool breeze! That's the best bourbon


This is what I always say too. Bourbon and Coke is a waste of two perfectly good drinks


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

If you really enjoy bourbon as I once did, stick with it, & don't ever start drinking scotch. I was unable to go back. I used to love Kentucky straight bourbon whiskey, but I'd rather have two fingers of this with an ice cube....


----------



## txjustin (Jun 3, 2009)

I'm with you. Single malt all day.


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

*Bookers*

+1


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

Garrison Bro 
Makers 46


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

Neumie said:


> I could be wrong but bourbon doesn't have to come from Kentucky to be called a bourbon. In order to be called a bourbon it has to meet certain requirements for ingredients, distillation process, and aging set by the federal government.


I am talking about all the Jack and Crown posters, ETC.

John


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

Bourbon - Jim Beam Signature Craft Bourbon 12 YO
Scotch - The Glenlivet 21 Year Old Archive or Glenfiddich 
Rye - Crown Reserve or XR
Irish Whiskey - Jameson 18 Year Old


----------



## ROOR (Oct 22, 2013)

My go to is 1835, distilled up in Lewisville.


----------



## aggieanglr (Oct 1, 2007)

Love me some Bulleit and Bulleit Rye

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wwind3 (Sep 30, 2009)

10-4 on the Rowan's Creek and Noah's Mill---Rowan's is 100 octane and Noah's is around 115--both are smoooooth as silk. Available only at Specs. Rowan's around $30 Noah's around $46.. Highly rated by the magazines....


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting (May 10, 2005)

I can't wait till my next trip to Spec's! My bank will love me, my wife will not.

Thanks for all the suggestions. Keep them coming....


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

jtburf said:


> I am talking about all the Jack and Crown posters, ETC.
> 
> John


I consider them all to be bourbons....The straight whiskey from Kentucky, the sour mash from Tennessee, even the blended junk from Canada.


----------



## deano77511 (Feb 2, 2005)

Knob Creek !!!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Trouthunter said:


> Rebecca Creek...a really good Texas bourbon.
> 
> "My second favorite. Heard they were going out of business ?
> That would be sad... "
> ...


The Spec's near me had it on sale. As I was at the shelf, a salesman showed me the sticker on the shelve and it had a "TBD" date on it. He said it was a to be discontinued date. Maybe it's just being dropped by Spec's ?


----------



## Lone-Star (Dec 19, 2009)

Whipray said:


> This man knows a thing or two about bourbon! Another good wheated Bourbon is Old Fitzgerald, which is now made by Heaven Hill. Heaven Hill also makes Elijah Craig, Evan Williams, and about 100 other brands. The Weller products and Van Winkle are now distilled by Buffalo Trace.
> 
> A nice, mellow sipping Bourbon (though not wheated) is the Four Roses Small Batch. It's also one of the better values going right now at less than $30 a bottle most places. I bought is over Labor Day on sale for $18 and I'm still kicking myself for not buying a case. Don't bother trying the Four Roses single barrel, though. It's wildly inconsistent and not worth the $10-$15 premium.
> 
> Lone Star, have you tried the William Larue Weller from the BTAC?


Yes I tried a 2010 wlw. excellent if you are a weller fan.

Another up and comer is Larceny, good quality for the price.


----------



## koyhoward (Jan 8, 2007)

I know it's a blend but I had to mention it. I love this stuff! Time to head back to the liquor store it looks like!


----------



## yakman34 (Oct 24, 2013)

Definately gotta try Blantons the BEST in My book


----------



## maladat (Sep 11, 2013)

BATWING said:


> MY favorite is Bookers. So far I have not had better.


I'm with you 100%. I've tried most of the readily available nice bourbons and Booker's is the best I have found.


----------



## Catawba (Apr 10, 2012)

Blantons.


----------



## manintheboat (Jun 1, 2004)

Bookers, Blantons and Bulleit are all good in my book. I would love to try Pappy Van Winkle. I do want to try 4 roses. I have heard a lot of good things there.


----------



## specker (Apr 9, 2005)

@ $20.99 good for ur wallet:brew:


----------



## pick44 (Mar 20, 2009)

TX Bourbon, like no other. Tasted it 2 weeks ago and wow.. smooth, no burn and just a little ice makes it. Little expensive. $40 a bottle, but its good.


----------



## bowmansdad (Nov 29, 2011)

nosaltincentx said:


> I know it's a blend but I had to mention it. I love this stuff! Time to head back to the liquor store it looks like!
> View attachment 905377


My new favorite!


----------



## Bull Fish (Nov 15, 2006)

bowmansdad said:


> My new favorite!


I'm having a glass myself tonight.


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

Y'all made me thirsty!

Going to pour one now

So back in my Sommelier days I did a bourbon tasting with my restaurant staff and had the Makers rep come in

He had it in different stages and we got to taste it through its progression

I told him Weller is what we drink in the duck blind.... He said Weller and Makers are so close he doesn't like to blind taste against it

He said they use winter wheat in makers and year round wheat for Weller ... And that's about the only real difference

I'm a Van Winkle man myself... They make a 12yr lot B that goes for $45 now but sells out fast .... The 20 & 23 is what them rick folks drink but it's good!
Pappy van winkle makes a 15yr rye that's great for sazzeracs....

If your going to use water pour it out of a glass H2o bottle (no plastic)
Or just keep it neat

Off to the liquor cabinet


----------



## CroakerChoker (Jan 24, 2013)

I too love bourbons then I found scotch. If you are looking for a great bourbon to drink neat or on the rocks, I love Basil Hayden's. Floral, light, and very easy sippen. But I love scotch...scotch scotch scotch.


----------



## colbyntx (Jul 18, 2013)

http://www.aa.org/?Media=PlayFlash

Thought a few of you may need this!


----------



## HillCountry Hunter (Apr 9, 2009)

Buffalo Trace


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Has anyone ever tried Bullet Bourbon? Bought a bottle and it was pretty good.

Doesn't the whiskey have to be made in Kentucky to be called Bourbon?


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Rebecca Creek Update / Correction.

I actually emailed the distillery and was told Rebecca Creek is doing fine and there are no plans to discontinue it. GOOD NEWS !

Trying to make sense out of what I was told at the store I think the clerk may have been talking about Yellow Rose, another brand I was purchasing at the same time. 

I'll follow up on that before I repeat it as a fact. More when I know it.

FYI. I like Yellow Rose a bit more than Rebecca Creek,and I like Rebecca Creek a lot, but it's not a Garrison Bros.


----------



## txjustin (Jun 3, 2009)

CroakerChoker said:


> I too love bourbons then I found scotch. If you are looking for a great bourbon to drink neat or on the rocks, I love Basil Hayden's. Floral, light, and very easy sippen. But I love scotch...scotch scotch scotch.


Can I come over? I'll bring some rare craft beers :brew:


----------



## bioman (Jul 6, 2005)

sweet lucy


----------



## aggieanglr (Oct 1, 2007)

bigfishtx said:


> Has anyone ever tried Bullet Bourbon? Bought a bottle and it was pretty good.
> 
> Doesn't the whiskey have to be made in Kentucky to be called Bourbon?


I love it. And I believe it does have to be made in Kentucky to be called Bourbon.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

aggieanglr said:


> I love it. And I believe it does have to be made in Kentucky to be called Bourbon.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nope.


----------



## fishn123 (Sep 16, 2008)

the federal guidelines for bourbon are:
Produced in the United States
made from a grain mixture that is at least 51% corn
aged in new, charred-oak barrels
distilled to no more than 160 (U.S.) proof (80% alcohol by volume)
entered into the barrel for aging at no more than 125 proof (62.5% alcohol by volume) and be
bottled (like other whiskeys) at 80 proof or more (40% alcohol by volume


----------



## seadriftbayrat (Mar 19, 2006)

Very interesting read about the "family tree" of bourbon. 
http://www.gq.com/life/food/201311/bourbon-whiskey-family-tree?mbid=social_twitter_gqmagazine

This part also caught my eye:

" Can't find Pappy? Go for Weller."

"Pappy Van Winkle is frequently described by both educated and uneducated drinkers as the best bourbon on the market. It is certainly aged for longer than most premium bourbons, and has earned a near hysterical following of people scrambling to get one of the very few bottles that are released each year. Of the long-aged bourbons, it seems to be aged very gently year-to-year, and this recommends it enormously. But if you, like most people, can't find Pappy,try W. L. Weller. There's a 12 year old variety that retails for $23 around the corner. Pappy 15-year sells for $699-$1000 even though it's the exact same liquid as the Pappy (same mash bill, same spirit, same barrels); the only difference is it's aged 3 years less."

​


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

*Straight Bourbon Rules: *

It must contain/be made up of 51-80% corn. (Remainder to be made up of other grains)
Bourbon must be distilled to no more than 80% alcohol by volume (160 proof)
When entering into the barrel it must not be over 62.5% (125 proof)
Must be aged in new, unused, white oak charred barrel (Not toasted)
It must be aged for a minimum of two (2) years
If an age is stated on the label, it must be the age of the youngest whiskey in the bottle (this is if two (2) or more whiskeys have been mingled together).
The age of the whiskey does not have to be denoted if it is over four (4) years old. Yet, if the whiskey is at the age of four (4) years or younger, it must be denoted with the age at which it left the barrel
If it is to be named a â€œKentucky Bourbonâ€ then it must be aged a minimum of one (1) year and one (1) day in the state of Kentucky
Bourbon must not have any added color or flavoring ( the liquid content of an aged barrel cannot be changed or adulterated in any way; other than filtering/straining it â€" as long as the filtering does not add any variant; i.e. flavoring or color)
Bourbon may not be blended. (Blending is where neutral grain spirits have been added to the batch after the aging process was completed)
When being bottled it must be between 40-62.5% (80-125 proof) alcohol per volume
When, and if, the bourbon is to be â€œCutâ€, only demineralized/distilled water should be used; If spring water is used at this time it may impart flavor also the living microbes and bacterial will start to degrade the bourbon from within the bottle
Bourbon can only be made in the Continental United States (Bourbon does not have to be made in Kentucky but, a large majority of it is)
Kind of funny how you can distill a bourbon in any state, and call it a Kentucky Bourbon if it sat for 366 days in a barrel, somewhere in Kentucky.


----------



## RexP (May 29, 2013)

George Dickel #12
sour mash
as good as it gets.


----------



## Bassman5119 (Feb 26, 2008)

I'm not a big hard likker dranker, but tried some Texas made, 1835 brand at the lease this year. It's good stuff and cheaper than Rebecca Creek.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> George Dickel #12


Drank it for 38 years...tried Rebecca Creek and ain't looked back lol

TH


----------



## stdreb27 (Aug 15, 2011)

Whipray said:


> This man knows a thing or two about bourbon! Another good wheated Bourbon is Old Fitzgerald, which is now made by Heaven Hill. Heaven Hill also makes Elijah Craig, Evan Williams, and about 100 other brands. The Weller products and Van Winkle are now distilled by Buffalo Trace.
> 
> A nice, mellow sipping Bourbon (though not wheated) is the Four Roses Small Batch. It's also one of the better values going right now at less than $30 a bottle most places. I bought is over Labor Day on sale for $18 and I'm still kicking myself for not buying a case. Don't bother trying the Four Roses single barrel, though. It's wildly inconsistent and not worth the $10-$15 premium.
> 
> Lone Star, have you tried the William Larue Weller from the BTAC?


That's funny I like their single barrel, because it's a surprise every time you get a new bottle.


----------



## aggieanglr (Oct 1, 2007)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lone-Star (Dec 19, 2009)

aggieanglr said:


> I love it. And I believe it does have to be made in Kentucky to be called Bourbon.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Does it have to be from Kentucky to be called burbon?

No.

But should your burbon be from kentucky?

to quote Calamity Jane from Deadwood:

"I certainly f'ing hope so!"


----------



## spectackler1 (Jun 28, 2005)

*Motivated*

You guys motivated me. I have been drinking Makers for the last 6 months and for the two years before that.. Wild Turkey 80 proof..

Today I went to Specs and spurred the economy. I bought the following:

Garrison Brothers
WL Weller
Four Roses small Batch
Rebecca Creek
Bulleit Rye

I know I don't have a sophisticated palate, but there is something about the Bulleit Rye that has kept me coming back today. I tried 4 of the five brands... (Just shots) I had 2 of the Garrison and 3 of the Bulleit Rye. It's been a tough research project today, but so far the winner is Bulleit Rye!!


----------



## chazbo (Sep 7, 2006)

spectackler1 said:


> You guys motivated me. I have been drinking Makers for the last 6 months and for the two years before that.. Wild Turkey 80 proof..
> 
> Today I went to Specs and spurred the economy. I bought the following:
> 
> ...


It's good stuff. I just picked up some Bulliet bourbon, but it was a tuff choice...


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Somewhere above I made a post that I though Rebecca Creek was being discontinued at Specs. I purchased that and some Yellow Rose at the same time a few weeks ago and was told one of them was being dropped. Yesterday I found out Yellow Rose was the one being discontinued. Bummer.


----------



## cheetah (May 30, 2006)

*Rebecca Creek*

Great over ice, Rebecca Creek has a smooth flavor! My favorite! plus the brew master is a great guy! and has a son who is an awesome fisherman!


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

deano5x said:


> Knob Creek !!!!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

EndTuition said:


> Somewhere above I made a post that I though Rebecca Creek was being discontinued at Specs. I purchased that and some Yellow Rose at the same time a few weeks ago and was told one of them was being dropped. Yesterday I found out Yellow Rose was the one being discontinued. Bummer.


I love RC and left the store with two bottles, not complaining. I was getting the Yellow Rose as a re-payment for a favor. Turns out I work about 15 minutes from the YR distillery.


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

just give me a bottle of Jim Beam, it's never failed to have the desired effect!


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Lone-Star said:


> Does it have to be from Kentucky to be called burbon?
> 
> No.
> 
> ...


Bourbon can be made anywhere.
To sell it as "Kentucky Bourbonâ€, you only have to have aged the distilled sprit for 365 + 1 days in the state of Kentucky.
There is no law that says Bourbon can only be made in Kentucky. Still, 95% of all bourbon is made in Kentucky. 

You have two great Bourbons being made locally in Houston and San Antonio and a very fine bourbon being made up near Blanco.


----------



## fishfeeder (Jan 29, 2009)

Love the Weller and on occasion the "Old Weller"
Woodford Reserve when I want to splurge. Excellent wiskey
Looks like I'm gonna have to try the Rebecca Creek! Off to Specs tonight!!!


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> Looks like I'm gonna have to try the Rebecca Creek! Off to Specs tonight!!!


I think you'll have a new favorite after drinking some of it.

PS...handles are the way to buy it. 

TH


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)




----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

The only reason I even know the very little bit I do about bourbon is a few months ago I decided to "research" Texas Bourbons. It takes a good while to do any serious research as the subject is subjective and you have to build your own data from rigorous testing. For me, rigorous testing can only be done on a Friday or Saturday night, so I may be and old(er) man before I'm done. Right now, Rebecca Creek is my standard, Yellow Rose as a gift or special occasion, and Garrison Brothers when you really want to savor the moment, but not kill a whole bottle.


----------



## acoastalbender (Jul 16, 2011)

The oldest bourbon distillery in the country shut down in PA. 20 some years ago. It was recently bought (old stock, naming rights) by a distiller in Ky. The original bourbon in question is Michters....and this Ky. distiller is blending some of the old Michters with some new for an exclusive run of less than 470 bottles...to be sold retail at roughly 4K a bottle! The stuff is good, incredibly good! I had a mixed blessing of sorts last year at the funeral of a very good friend in Pa. His favorite bourbon? Michters of course! We hefted many a well spoken toast in his memory.(after all, it was from his stash and it was the best tribute any of us could come up with...) But all is not lost for those less fortunate. Many establishments across the country that helped buy up every last bottle will be offering shots at around $350/per. Just like they do with expensive wines. 

.


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

If I'm mixing it, I get this stuff called Very Old Barton's from Costco. $15 a handle and to, tastes just as good as jack or Jim Beam.

Now if I'm drinking it neat or on the rocks I usually go for Blanton's or Woodford Reserve. Although I tried Colonel E.H. Taylor Single Barrel the other day and liked it a whole lot


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

So whats a 1.75 bottle of Rebecca creek go for?


----------



## Mako232 (Sep 16, 2005)

Woodford Reserve


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

fishingcacher said:


>


Don't get me wrong. I do not drink today.. been sober 4 years now. But, back in the day.. 4 years ago.. Straight.. no ice.. and a good old Ashton cigar and the night was good... oh so good..

(Why do you guys water down your drank with ice?)


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

Back up if there were no MaCallan or Oban available..


----------



## bowmansdad (Nov 29, 2011)

poppadawg said:


> So whats a 1.75 bottle of Rebecca creek go for?


$42 at Spec's. My favorite is still TX but RC is very good and a great value. I'm sipping some now!


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Whatever you guys do, don't try a bottle of the Texas distilled 1792. Taste's like gasoline but won't start a fire... LOL


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

EndTuition said:


> Garrison Brothers. No mass produced bourbon even comes close and yes, as a matter of fact, I have tried 95% of them.
> Not only an extraordinary bourbon, but made in Texas from Texas products.
> (Do your homework before responding that ALL bourbons are made in Kentucky and/or Tennessee)
> 
> Neat is the only way to enjoy a shot of Garrison.


Gonna have to try some of that. I have always liked makers mark, crown, or even some Jameson.


----------

